# Ghouls vs Zombies vs skellies



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

so peoples thoughts on the two? Personally i'm a ghoul fan, as i can summon zombies during the battle. However you get x2 the amount, so if I have 45 ghouls, thats 90 zombies. happy days


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I prefer zombies, as mass fear works wonders


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Skelingtons are a waste of time. I genrally use two 30 strong zombie units and one 30 strong ghoul unit as a basic principle for any list, large units are a must for outnumbering with fear as summoning is not capable of re- enforcing more than one unit by the time the combat starts.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Im a ghould fan, T4 and 2 poisoned attacks! kicks the teeth outta zombies, i think skeletons are useful for a nice armoured unit, 4+ save in Close combat is always handy!

Large unit of skele's + Lord = Unit that shouldnt really ever die and is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I prefer the Ghoul statline as well. Sure they cost a bit more and have less armour than the other options, but they can do SOOOOO much more in combat, and their resilience lies in their Fear-causing ability combined with the VC magic phase. With the possibility of bringing 50+ per turn back from the crypt, why worry?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

To be honest T4 is better in most cases that T3 5+ armour. So ghouls far outway skelingtons, they also have a higher Ld, important should the worst happen and your general dies. Zombies for numbers, Ghouls for killing, and Skelingtons for gathering dust.


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

i gotta go with skellies, take lord of the dead and the unit size doesn't stop growing. along with spears they can really swamp units although generaly they need to have a vamp with them


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

I like Skeletons for their Armor Save and the new models are just really cool. I usually have 2 units of skeletons and 1 unit of Zombies. I like the idea and stats of Ghouls, but I hate the models. Once I find a suitable replacement model I will start to use ghouls.


----------

